

Why Apple Isn't Japanese - iamelgringo
http://www.newsweek.com/id/73236

======
icky
The thing to note here is that some areas, especially (pop-)cultural (Nintendo
(as mentioned in the article), anime, food products, candy, gadgets, vending
machines, etc.), Japan is absolutely bursting with creative energy.

The ailing big business sectors mentioned in the article must (perhaps
inadvertently) be doing a lot to suppress that creative spirit.

------
queensnake
I buy the broader point around Google, but I think they make too much of the
iPod / iPhone - those are down to one man's passion for design, it could have
come from someone in Japan, Steve Jobs just happens to be here.

